# Look what I made for my son's GAY wedding



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

My son Fred married his boyfriend Burt in Australia a few weeks ago.
Their dog was best man so I made him a wedding tuxedo.
The wedding hit the national papers because gay weddings are still illegal in Australia UNLESS you do it at the British Consulate.
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/gay-wedding-at-british-consulate-exploits-legal-loophole-for-samesex-marriage-20160819-gqwyqd.html


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This is so cute! Congratulations to your son.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is Grungle as best man.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

They both looked very smart in the suits,Cannot understand when 2 women get married here in the UK,One will try to look like a man,shaved head and a mans suit,


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Congratulations to the newlyweds. I wish them a lifetime of happiness. Grungle looks perfect as best man. You did a great job on his outfit.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Many Congratulations to the happy couple. The dog looks very smart and I love his name. ????????


----------



## dyzajic (May 15, 2015)

adorable


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

here I am guzzling champagne outside the consulate waiting for the bus.I know I look terrible but I had just spent 3 days getting there!!!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Nice story and lovely photos. May they be happy all their lives x


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Congratulations to the newlyweds. I wish them a lifetime of happiness. Grungle looks perfect as best man. You did a great job on his outfit.


He's called Grungle because he was born in Grungle Downs near Darwin.
This is his normal winter coat. He gets cold in Melbourne after living in Darwin where its always 30C. He did however reject the leg warmers I made him for this outfit.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Grungle also did not like his bridesmaid outfit.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Sooo adorable.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Sammiep said:


> Sooo adorable.


How about these outfits for puppies and kittens????


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

What a great story and handsome and happy young grooms! Love the tux you knit. May he have the occasion to wear it to many future celebrations for your family.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats to the boys and I just love Grundle. The outfits you've knitted are wonderful creations, well done to you. ps never knew about gay marriage not being legal in Australia, surprising!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Mazel tog to your growing family


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> They both looked very smart in the suits,Cannot understand when 2 women get married here in the UK,One will try to look like a man,shaved head and a mans suit,


I had internet friends, years back.two females,....they had a wedding like lady Di and Charlie.............the "groom" had her breasts surgically remover and was dressed as always in male clothing and had her hair cut as a man.
I do not criticize... simply wonder


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the congratulations, I will pass it on. They have been honeymooning in Kuala Lumpur, Penang, Amsterdam and Belgium. They are heading to the uk for a joint celebration next weekend as its also my 60th birthday. I know you are amazed at my age. I still look so young!!!!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh no you dont look young at all................just "different"


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> They both looked very smart in the suits,Cannot understand when 2 women get married here in the UK,One will try to look like a man,shaved head and a mans suit,


I've wondered that too Mary. It seems odd that one takes on the role of being more masculine.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

no1girl said:


> Oh no you dont look young at all................just "different"


What do you mean different? Don't you mean gorgeous????


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Great pictures to cheer us on a rainy Friday morning, they are a handsome couple. Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes , it was a lovely day.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats all around. Such handsome young grooms. It's about time Australia recognized gay marriages.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> What do you mean different? Don't you mean gorgeous????


You have a slight problem with facial hair. :sm09:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

What a handsome couple. Congratulations. Also, I love the dog tuxedo. I will be knitting my first dog sweater this fall for my son's dog Ruby. He and his girlfriend adopted Ruby last year I have been a very neglectful grandma!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

inishowen said:


> You have a slight problem with facial hair. :sm09:


The bikini line could be tidied up a bit, too. Hahaha! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> The bikini line could be tidied up a bit, too. Hahaha! :sm09: :sm09:


Well I do my best but with this much hair its quite difficult. x


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG
That is wonderful !


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

I have designed LOADS of dog coats. Tell me what kind of dog it is and I will send you a suitable pattern. PM me your email address to take advantage of this amazing offer. xxxx


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Those outfits are adorable. The wedding sounds wonderful. I bet the best man was a hit!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Well I do my best but with this much hair its quite difficult. x


You have a lovely sense of humour. ????????


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> OMG
> That is wonderful !


What is wonderful???? Me in the bath????? Now that is just weird.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

I would love to know the pattern of 'Grundle's normal winter coat' I am knitting dog sweaters for a charity with a load of donated acrylic yarn, but I'm winging it t the moment and I must admit some of them look a bit wonky - any help I can ge twill help me through the still massive laundry bag of yarn I still have left, (just finished 11th sweater/coat). Am making a cowl for DG now, for a change or I might start suffering from doggie cabin fever! Will PM you!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Newbie61 said:


> You have a lovely sense of humour. ðð


Admin doesn't think so. I have been banned from KP on many occasions. The last straw was when I revealed his secret love child. He was NOT amused.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

So glad you were granted leave from prison to attend your son's wedding. I love the way the boys did their flowers and Grungle's outfit. All of your outfits are adorable.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Admin doesn't think so. I have been banned from KP on many occasions. The last straw was when I revealed his secret love child. He was NOT amused.


I'd heard rumours about the lovechild. This photo is a real bombshell. :sm02:


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

kathycam said:


> So glad you were granted leave from prison to attend your son's wedding. I love the way the boys did their flowers and Grungle's outfit. All of your outfits are adorable.


Kathycam how did you know that I am still in prison?????? It was years ago that I revealed this fact. I am serving a life sentence for murdering a kp member called sweetsue. Is she still hanging out here?


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> I'd heard rumours about the lovechild. This photo is a real bombshell. :sm02:


I've managed to upset him yet again. This thread has been moved. That usually happens before he bans me altogether so Bye see you in another few years. Its been fun as usual even though it was very short-lived.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice to see you back again and congratulations on the wedding.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Welcome back, hopefully you can stay. Love the photos and I hope you are able to post many, many more.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> I've managed to upset him yet again. This thread has been moved. That usually happens before he bans me altogether so Bye see you in another few years. Its been fun as usual even though it was very short-lived.


Aww thanks. I'll probably be gone again soon so I'll just say it was fun while it lasted. xxx


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

no1girl said:


> I had internet friends, years back.two females,....they had a wedding like lady Di and Charlie.............the "groom" had her breasts surgically remover and was dressed as always in male clothing and had her hair cut as a man.
> I do not criticize... simply wonder


Why even wonder?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> here I am guzzling champagne outside the consulate waiting for the bus.I know I look terrible but I had just spent 3 days getting there!!!!


Girl after my own heart.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I love the outfits! What a handsome couple. Wishing them much happiness.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I've wondered that too Mary. It seems odd that one takes on the role of being more masculine.


As with heterosexuals, some gay men and women identify more with ther feminine side, and some with their masculine side.

I keep my hair very short, don't wear make-up (very dry sensitive skin) and now that my kids are both married, the only way you'll see me in a dress is if the undertaker puts me in one. If you were to see me zipping through the store on my scooter, you'd swear I was a guy, until my rather impressive rack catches your eye. Unless I am flying free, then you'd wonder what the hell are those bulges flanking my navel. ????


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations. That tux is so cute. Great job.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## sollyb (Jul 14, 2016)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> He's called Grungle because he was born in Grungle Downs near Darwin.
> This is his normal winter coat. He gets cold in Melbourne after living in Darwin where its always 30C. He did however reject the leg warmers I made him for this outfit.


Adorable tux, adorable dog! Too bad he didn't like the leg warmers though, they are SO cute!


----------



## sollyb (Jul 14, 2016)

Bobglory said:


> As with heterosexuals, some gay men and women identify more with ther feminine side, and some with their masculine side.
> 
> I keep my hair very short, don't wear make-up (very dry sensitive skin) and now that my kids are both married, the only way you'll see me in a dress is if the undertaker puts me in one. If you were to see me zipping through the store on my scooter, you'd swear I was a guy, until my rather impressive rack catches your eye. Unless I am flying free, then you'd wonder what the hell are those bulges flanking my navel. ????


OMG! ROTFLMAO


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Madmonkey! The pictures are lovely, congratulations on your son's marriage! Your knitting talents are amazing, thank you for sharing! Stick around, we need more humor on this forum!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Wishing you all much happiness!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations....great pictures!!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I remember Mad monkey from when I first joined KP. Nice to see you back. Did Admin really ban you?


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Congratulations and best wishes to your son and his partner! I'm happy for them that they found a way to marry as they wished to. The pet outfits you made are adorable.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I remember Mad monkey from when I first joined KP. Nice to see you back. Did Admin really ban you?


He not only banned me , he also banned all the secret aliases I used to rejoin. I never did work out how he discovered that sweetviolet the swearing,cigar smoking beer swilling nun was actually me. 
He even banned sweetsue that mad ozzie clown.And she wasn't half as naughty as me but got banned by association.
We also upset a lot of the most prolific contributors. They all sent us to Coventry and refused to join in the banter, it was pressure from them that turned admin against me.
He occasionally gives me a second chance but I usually blow it in a matter of hours. Wonder how long I will last thi........


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you. xxx


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice looking couple! Congratulations to them! Grunge is the star in that snazzy coat & rainbow tie & buttons.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, geez. Not GRUNGE, but Grungle. If I was smarter I would invent a replacement for auto correct. Grungle is anything but grungy.☺


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

charbaby said:


> Oh, geez. Not GRUNGE, but Grungle. If I was smarter I would invent a replacement for auto correct. Grungle is anything but grungy.☺


Not to worry charbaby, no offence taken.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> I have designed LOADS of dog coats. Tell me what kind of dog it is and I will send you a suitable pattern. PM me your email address to take advantage of this amazing offer. xxxx


Have just received a smashing, beautifully written pattern, from Madmonkey - she's a star. Admin, keep your hands off her!!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Again, give my congratulations to the newlyweds! I love the best man outfit! And you, my darling look sooooo like Patsy (except she drank Stoli and occasionally champagne, didn't she?)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Madmonkey! The pictures are lovely, congratulations on your son's marriage! Your knitting talents are amazing, thank you for sharing! Stick around, we need more humor on this forum!


We sure do :sm24:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Fun photos. :sm09:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Dogs were not bred to wear clothes knitted or other wise,.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Here is Grungle as best man.


He is adorable!!! Great job! Congratulations to your son and his beloved!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Admin doesn't think so. I have been banned from KP on many occasions. The last straw was when I revealed his secret love child. He was NOT amused.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> I've managed to upset him yet again. This thread has been moved. That usually happens before he bans me altogether so Bye see you in another few years. Its been fun as usual even though it was very short-lived.


Oh, no!!! You have truly brightened my day! I love the pictures, particularly of you!! What a work of art, you are! Tell us your secret of keeping you hair so thick and shiney! Do you use hair conditioner in your bath??? And you've kept your figure! You look magnificent in that bikini! :sm17: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Loistec said:


> Hi Madmonkey! The pictures are lovely, congratulations on your son's marriage! Your knitting talents are amazing, thank you for sharing! Stick around, we need more humor on this forum!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

When browsing pictures one day I came across your posts. Loved them. Such fun. Sorry for the boorish people who complained. It seems to be the way on this site. For a while it is fun, some-one complains and it becomes mundane. Have bought some of your patterns. My Meerkat was not up to scratch, but Gd loved it. One of my next projects is the monkey balaclava. Love making fun things for my son :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Mary Cardiff said:


> They both looked very smart in the suits,Cannot understand when 2 women get married here in the UK,One will try to look like a man,shaved head and a mans suit,


That may just be how those women identify themselves. A young friend of mine married here recently. The flower girl carried a sign that said, "Here come the brides." Both of them wore gorgeous white gowns. Beautifully done, all around. Two feminine women who love each other. That says 'progress', to me.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

How smart their attendant looks! Well done on you for his formal attire.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cute outfit! Nice pictures!


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations to both you on your family and the boys as the happy couple.
Love Grungle as Best Dog ☺


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh dear that doggie outfit is smazingu!


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

It is way beyond time.

Current conservative government are being obstructive



Caroline Currer said:


> Congrats all around. Such handsome young grooms. It's about time Australia recognized gay marriages.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Your son must take after his father cos he doesn't look a lot like you


----------



## BettyT (Jul 31, 2015)

Congrats on your new son-in-law!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

kleiner said:


> Your son must take after his father cos he doesn't look a lot like you


What do you mean?????
He looks just like me.
This is my husband!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Congratulations to the happy grooms. And Grundle looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Mary,that's not always true last year I dog sat for a female couple who married and they both wore beautiful wedding dresses.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Congratulations! Great looking best man duds!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great knitting and great story. Congratulations to the happy couple and you too :sm24:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Such a cute outfit! Love the bow tie!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> Have just received a smashing, beautifully written pattern, from Madmonkey - she's a star. Admin, keep your hands off her!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic, great photos, all the best to the happy couple


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They guys are so handsome! Grundle is too.


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

I hope Australia gets with the program soon. Congrats to your son and his partner may they have many years together. Life is too short to go through it alone.I have been to a couple of gay weddings and the receptions have been a LOT more fun than traditional ones. The outfits you made were adorable but I don't blame him, I LOVED the tux on him in pink was too much over the top. Still adorable but just not him. Glad you could make it, next time just get a LONG straw.


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

I hope Australia gets with the program soon. Congrats to your son and his partner may they have many years together. Life is too short to go through it alone.I have been to a couple of gay weddings and the receptions have been a LOT more fun than traditional ones. The outfits you made were adorable but I don't blame him, I LOVED the tux on him in pink was too much over the top. Still adorable but just not him. Glad you could make it, next time just get a LONG straw.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Grunge is adorable. Congrats to all! You did well with your knitting. Cheers!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

GRUNGLE! Ha! I thought it was Grunge. I should have read through all the posts first. My bad.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations to the happy couple. I just love Grundle and his outfits! Nice work.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations to the happy couple. I just love Grundle and his outfits! Nice work.


----------



## Heknitter (Oct 18, 2012)

I wish the best for the couple. They are so lucky to have someone like you in their lives. You and your son must have a relationship that most people wish for. Larry


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

He looks so cute!! I love the leg warmers too!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Grungle looked very smart, congrats to your son. My son performs gay weddings in the USA.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry if I offended.
On having a closer look I can see he looks nothing like his dear old dad.

Actually you make a beautiful couple. 



madmonkeyknitter said:


> What do you mean?????
> He looks just like me.
> This is my husband!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful :sm24:


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Love the outfits! What did you use to create the paw prints on the bottoms of the booties?


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats to the guys and love all of the dogs outfits!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations to the husbands. My younger son had a civil partnership ceremony and we all treated it as their wedding, had a great time. They converted it to a marriage when the law changed but kept that as a private ceremony for the two of them. They are very happy.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations and the dogs' tuxedo is so adorable...You are very creative...


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations to all. Love the lapel flowers.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I love your doggy tux with his rainbow bowtie, how fitting for this special occasion! Congratulations to your son and his partner. 

I took a peek at your website. You're very creative!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Dogs were not bred to wear clothes knitted or other wise,.


Neither were humans, yet we do.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats to the newlyweds . Very handsome couple!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

The outfits are just precious


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Cute tux !

Congratulations to the happy couple !!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

I loved this!! Congratulations to the lovely grooms, much happiness to them both. Grungle stole the show, just beautiful!!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Dogs were not bred to wear clothes knitted or other wise,.


My dog was bridesmaid at my wedding which sadly only lasted 12 days. She wore a big ribbon to match my outfit.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

How wonderful for these 2 young men. I wish them much happiness and joy. They certainly are a very handsome couple. Bless them both.

Helen


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh, Gringle you are so adorable. Hugs to you.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Mary: I have a picture just like yours. Black and soft white background and soft pink dress. I was looking the opposite way.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

May they have a long and happy life together.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

Love the outfit, the story and the wonderful marriage of two young souls. I hope their marriage is long and loving!


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

You did a great job on Grundle's outfit. So happy for your son and son-in-law. I wish them a future of only happiness. And you look beautiful even after 3 days of travels.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Cute! My oldest son got married many years ago in Seattle when it first became legal. Congrats!


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

You are a hoot...and a wonderful knitter. I'd approach that bottle of champaign just like you did.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

The outfits are adorable. Best wishes to your son. Hopefully Australia will change their laws soon. I thought the rest of the world was more forward thinking than the U.S. but apparently not...thanks for a look into other countries.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

All these outfits are just too adorable - love the wedding tux for Grungle!


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

Love them all!!! Love is LOVE!!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats to you. I wish them the best. The doggie is adorable. Love his tux


----------



## janeydee (Sep 12, 2014)

What a handsome boy, nearly outshone the grooms. I wish them every happiness in their future together.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

My grandson married his male partner 2 years ago, they are very happy. Not everyone falls for the opposite sex!!! The boys look great and the little tux is amazing, as are the other outfits.
We have missed your kinky humour on here. I haven't seen anything from SweetSue for a long time, hope she comes back.
I hope Admin listens to the ones who have a sense of fun and leaves you be.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am not a believer in marriage at all... a financial and legal trap... but I support anyone's freedom to enter into that legal binding commitment if that is their decision. The dog is adorable and love love all of your doggie knits!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Your dog sweaters are awesome. I just about died over the little pink sweater, booties, cap, etc. So cute. I have a Dachshund (Ruby) and a Chion (Noelle), who will soon be wearing their woolies out for morning walks, if they still fit that is. Both have packed on some weight since the last time they wore cold-weather coverings. Do you sell the patterns anywhere?


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

the work you have done for the dogs clothing is wonderful, BUT, i am one of those rare people who don't like to see animals in clothes. 
enough said!
Blessings


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Totally loving the puppy tux! And congrats on adding another lovely son to your family.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Congratulations to your son and his partner and to you for adding another family member to the fold!! Loved all the pictures.


----------



## cmsherman (Sep 13, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. I bet they loved it. Wish them all the best


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Surely the Admin will find nothing in this thread to ban you. It's been the most fun reading it, and seeing all the kooky pictures. Keep it up, Mad Monkey. We need the laughs.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Love this!!!!!!!!! Best wishes to all!!
julie


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> Dogs were not bred to wear clothes knitted or other wise,.


Not entirely true; my dog is a Havanese or Cuban native. This breed has hair that evolved to protect them from the tropical sun. It is thick and soft, and super fine. So it's not much use in colder climates and owners are told to make sure the dogs are kept warm if they live in snowy areas.

I don't know if The Amazing Dr. Pol is shown in South Africa on National Geographic Wild channel, but there is an episode where a Havanese is brought in near death from hypothermia and they are given this advice by the vet.

This breed is also very clownish and love to entertain their humans. Wearing costumes is fine with most of them. I swear my dog likes to put on a dress and go to a party!

That's her, Chabela la Cubana, or just Bella, in my avatar.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations to the happy couple and thanks for the laughs you always supply. :sm01:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The wedding tuxedo for your son's and son-in-law's dog is adorable! I'll bet everybody appreciated your efforts immensely. Do you have photos of them and their dog at the wedding? Congratulations to you and to them!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooops! Sorry! I didn't click on the link you provided. Wonderful photos!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Here is Grungle as best man.


And I just found the photo of Grungle. Adorable!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Why even wonder?


I agree. Why wonder? Who's to say what's right for anyone? Whatever makes people happy, so long as it doesn't harm anyone else.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Dogs were not bred to wear clothes knitted or other wise,.


I think that MadMonkey mentioned that Grungle feels cold where he lives now, which is why he wears knitted clothes.

Hazel


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Dazeoffchar said:


> The outfits are adorable. Best wishes to your son. Hopefully Australia will change their laws soon. I thought the rest of the world was more forward thinking than the U.S. but apparently not...thanks for a look into other countries.


I was surprised, too, to see that Australia doesn't yet allow gay weddings. I always assumed that it was the US that was way behind the times--and I live in the US. Hope Australia gets with the program very soon!

Hazel


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Fantastic outfits. You should make yourself some money by selling the patterns. I would buy them. Not sure my menagerie would wear them, but my granddaughter would love them for her toys. She's not allowed the real thing bless her. If you sell the patterns you could have a fund for your next trip to Australia. Strange that gay marriage is illegal in Australia - they are behind the times. Don't think there's anything wrong with it. Hope they and Grungle (great name) live happily ever after.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

smidge1952 said:


> Fantastic outfits. You should make yourself some money by selling the patterns. I would buy them. Not sure my menagerie would wear them, but my granddaughter would love them for her toys. She's not allowed the real thing bless her. If you sell the patterns you could have a fund for your next trip to Australia. Strange that gay marriage is illegal in Australia - they are behind the times. Don't think there's anything wrong with it. Hope they and Grungle (great name) live happily ever after.


I do sell my patterns but I'm not allowed to tell anyone because it upsets admin. I use the money to follow my globe trotting sun allover the world. So far I have met up with him in Kuala Lumpur, Bali, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Australia, Spain,China,India, Indonesia...... no wonder I am so tired!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Congratulations they look very handsome. 
Grungle looks too so cute in his tox.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

What a great topic to read this morning. Handsome couple. Beautifil mom. Darling dog. Fun pics. Great knitting. Thanks.

And please tell the young couple, I, and many others here wish them all the happiness in the world.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Congratulations to you gaining another son. God bless this new family. Grumble is adorable and I bet the star of the reception. . Thx for sharing.


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations to your son and his husband. They are adorable and I love Grundle's tux and other outfits, well done. I also love the picture of you guzzling the champagne. Sounds like a fun wedding!!!


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations to your son and his husband. They are adorable. I love Grundle's tux and the other outfits, well done. I also love the picture of you guzzling the champagne, sounds like s fun wedding!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Priceless, I'm with him on the leg warmers tho.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I do have a question my dog is that size I live in Pennsylvania in the USA and would love to make my dog some cutesy outfits that double to keep him warm!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh my gosh!! Your pet outfits are so adorable!!!!! I wish I knew whether I could get my cats to keep them on for a bit. Pip only modeled her mermaid tail when she was a wee baby. Now she feels she is too old for that stuff. I would love to be able to dress all my cats for a family photo.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job on the tux! Congratulations to you all


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Those outfits are adorable.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

So sweet! Congratulations to the newly weds!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Dogs were not bred to wear clothes knitted or other wise,.


PLEASE don't tell my dog Honey that! She gets all excited when I tell her she has to change and put on clean clothes. She stands very still as I make the change. Friends say Honey has more clothes than some people. She is half Chihuahua and is chilly most of the time so clothes for her are primarily for comfort not fashion.


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Glad you are a supportive mom. Nice looking couple. The dog just too cute. Love the outfits


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Your creations are quite unique, I've always enjoyed your patterns. Congratulations to your son and his spouse.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Such a great mom!! The wedding couple look so happy and Grungle makes a perfect best man. Congratulations to all!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

What a cute outfit! Perfect for the occasion!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Much happiness for the loving couple. I think Grundle's outfit is fabulous and i bet he was a hit at the party.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

sooo cute. congrats to couple.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations to the newlyweds. I wish them a lifetime of happiness. Grungle looks perfect as best man. You did a great job on his outfit.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

That is so adorable! And congrats to your son!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Assuming they let you out of your "prison cell" for the wedding... 

Love all of your doggie sweaters and particularly the one for the groom. Must have been a very fun event--great photos...and who is the woman drinking out of the champagne bottle? Congratulations on your son's happiness.


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

What a wonderful occasion and special outfit!


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

That is just so darn cute. Congratulations to the happy couple.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Love, love, love it ALL!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Love the outfits you made. Congratulations to you and the newlyweds. Long live Grundle! He must be very patient. And he is so cute in his leg warmers.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

this is so cute.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> My son Fred married his boyfriend Burt in Australia a few weeks ago.
> Their dog was best man so I made him a wedding tuxedo.
> The wedding hit the national papers because gay weddings are still illegal in Australia UNLESS you do it at the British Consulate.
> http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/gay-wedding-at-british-consulate-exploits-legal-loophole-for-samesex-marriage-20160819-gqwyqd.html


That's adorable. Were you actuallly able to get the dog into the tux? lol


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Love Grundle's outfit. Congratulations to the newlyweds.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> My son Fred married his boyfriend Burt in Australia a few weeks ago.
> Their dog was best man so I made him a wedding tuxedo.
> The wedding hit the national papers because gay weddings are still illegal in Australia UNLESS you do it at the British Consulate.
> http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/gay-wedding-at-british-consulate-exploits-legal-loophole-for-samesex-marriage-20160819-gqwyqd.html


CONGRATS!! I am always so happy to hear news like this. My oldest son is gay & has no partner & it saddens me. 
The dog & tuxedo are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

Where can I find the pattern for the cat hat and sweater . . . So cute, and congrats to your son, I hope they have a wonderful life together ????


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> They both looked very smart in the suits,Cannot understand when 2 women get married here in the UK,One will try to look like a man,shaved head and a mans suit,


When my grand daughter married her partner, both she and her partner both wore beautiful wedding dresses, each one looking like a bride.


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Congratulations to the couple! I love the dog outfits, so cute!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> CONGRATS!! I am always so happy to hear news like this. My oldest son is gay & has no partner & it saddens me.
> The dog & tuxedo are absolutely adorable.


If your son's as nice a person as you are, he'll definitely meet someone. He just hasn't yet. But he will.

Hazel


----------



## ReadingStitcher (Nov 14, 2014)

Reading all this I am just beaming. Such fun. Wishing you all the best


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! Love the Best Man's outfit.


----------



## mother62912 (Oct 14, 2015)

Very nice and congrats to your son!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love this outfit for Grundle! It looks just perfect for the occasion! Your young men look very happy. May they be happy and content always. I pray that one day, people will have the option to marry whom they love in all places. The other outfits you created are all adorable! I think you could sell those! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> Dogs were not bred to wear clothes knitted or other wise,.


Maybe not, but mine loves his jacket when it's cold, he even gets it out of his travel bag, where I store it with his harness and leash. He gets those, too. He even takes his nose and flips the covers up so he can get under the blanket, too.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> I do sell my patterns but I'm not allowed to tell anyone because it upsets admin. I use the money to follow my globe trotting sun allover the world. So far I have met up with him in Kuala Lumpur, Bali, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Australia, Spain,China,India, Indonesia...... no wonder I am so tired!


Others list their stuff with links in their signature line... That's totally unfair. I think you're a hoot and have thoroughly enjoyed this post.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Here is Grungle as best man.


OMG he is so adorable !!! And the outfit really fits him well. Happy for all of you.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Wishing them all the best for the future...the dog and outfits are lovely


----------



## seeka (Jun 9, 2016)

madmonkeyknitter:

You sound crazy, but I bet you're a LOT of fun!!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Cute cute puppy sweaters! Love the tux, and REALLY love the rainbow even more. They are all just too cute.


----------



## Pesshe (Mar 11, 2012)

Congratulations to your son and his groom. The outfits you made are the cutest I have ever seen. It is heartwarming to hear how accepting you are.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I liked everything !! The story, the happy couple, you, drinking a bit of "bubbly", the dog as Best Man, his tux, & all the other outfits.
Happy wishes all around !


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Grungle also did not like his bridesmaid outfit.


Very cute. I love your sense of humor and thanks for the LOL. The outfit is great, but isn't Grungle a boy? Can a boy be a MAID of honor? I, too, wish the couple a long and happy life together. Thanks again for the LOL. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for this post! I love it all!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Love love love the dog outfit.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations to your son and son-in-law.???????????????????????? I wish them all the best! Grundle's wedding outfit was adorable, as well as all the others. You do wonderful work.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Mary Cardiff said:


> They both looked very smart in the suits,Cannot understand when 2 women get married here in the UK,One will try to look like a man,shaved head and a mans suit,


Here in Massachusetts near Smith College there are MANY gay couples. I used to work in a bridle shop doing alterations, the couples were quite varied. Some couples both women wore nice dresses, some one tux and one dress. Occasionally 2 tuxes.
Lately it seems popular for gay and straight alike to do the shaved or nearly so hairstyles. Having had long hair since I was a child, it doesn't appeal to me, but it sure cuts down on mirror time in the morning!

Great suit for Grungle, love the lapel corsages, and 2 handsome men! Congratulations to all!


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats. Fantastic all the way around!????????


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you on this very happy occasion - and kudos to the handsome best man! Nice write-up in the paper - may Australia catch up soon!! ????


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

that is wonderful, wishing them many happy years together.
congratulations.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your son's marriage. Happiness always to the handsome couple. I love their Best Man, and his outfit!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Nice story and lovely photos. May they be happy all their lives x


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Congratulations, and all three nattily attired!!


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful, both the boys and the knits .
You make the world better, Mom.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Such a creative person, congratulations to the couple and many years of bliss. I love your story in the paper, and all other outfits.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great tuxedo. Maybe I'll make one for my daughter's dog.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Congratulations to the boys ... and Grungle, too. They all look fabulous.

Marge


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh your knitting is LOVELY. Congrats to the happy couple from the US where gay marriages are legal. Everyone looks FAB.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Adorable! Congratulations to the happy couple.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

To all those who wonder why Australia is against gay marriage, there are a many people here who do not want this change brought in. Sorry if I sound critical but that is what I feel.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

To all those who wonder why Australia is against gay marriage, there are a many people here who do not want this change brought in. Sorry if I sound critical but that is what I feel.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry double post


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

No that is not the reason.

There are many people that didn't want it brought in the USA, Ireland etc etc.

The conservative Australian current government are being belligerent.

It will happen, just disgraceful that it hasn't happened yet.



justanoldgirl said:


> To all those who wonder why Australia is against gay marriage, there are a many people here who do not want this change brought in. Sorry if I sound critical but that is what I feel.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Patti110654 said:


> Where can I find the pattern for the cat hat and sweater . . . So cute, and congrats to your son, I hope they have a wonderful life together ????


All of my patterns are available from my website www.madmonkeyknits.com
Use discount code 50PERCENT at the checkout and your entire order will be half price. x


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

justanoldgirl said:


> To all those who wonder why Australia is against gay marriage, there are a many people here who do not want this change brought in. Sorry if I sound critical but that is what I feel.


I find it amazing that you would even open this thread if that is your attitude. The fact that you would put such a comment on the thread of a mum talking about her own sons special day is very sad indeed.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Such a cute outfit.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

All you need is love. Fine tux and best wishes to the groom and groom.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Our previous prime minister was against gay marriage even though his sister was gay and he had a good relationship with her.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

Caxton said:


> I find it amazing that you would even open this thread if that is your attitude. The fact that you would put such a comment on the thread of a mum talking about her own sons special day is very sad indeed.


We have a relative who's brother is gay so I do come in contact with gay men but I am not sorry about the fact that I am against same sex marriage! I hope our government thinks seriously about this before allowing it to go through parliament.

The fact that I opened the thread was because I wanted to see the things she had made.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

justanoldgirl said:


> We have a relative who's brother is gay so I do come in contact with gay men but I am not sorry about the fact that I am against same sex marriage! I hope our government thinks seriously about this before allowing it to go through parliament.
> 
> The fact that I opened the thread was because I wanted to see the things she had made.


Why did you not comment on what she had made then instead of being judgemental ?


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your sons Marriage. They are a really handsome couple. What a cute idea! Love the doggie suit!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Happiness should be grabbed with both hands we love whom we love...God not us is the only one who should ever judge now that said.....thank you for the info on your pattern by the months end I shall own it and make lots of sweaters for my fur baby Blessings on you and your family and I hope I have offended no one on with my religious beliefs


----------



## crafty old broad (Jan 25, 2011)

aaah, they look so happy. love the dog's suit. that is the greatest think I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Congratulations! Grungle is so cute in his tuxedo--hope he didn't completely steal the show!


----------



## luvmapups (Sep 5, 2016)

Congratulations to the happy couple.....and congratulations to their patient, well-behaved best man! Your doggie outfits are awesome!


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

As I was reading your post, I thought you were going to say the wedding made the papers because of how handsome the best man was! Only at the British Consulate, you say...pity. C'mon Auzzieland, get with the program!!


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

You have a wonderful sense of humor. Adding my congratulations to the newly weds. May health and happiness be theirs for many years.


----------

